# WTT Show Your Faces!



## thompsonic

It's always nice to be able to put a face to a name, and lots of other forums have this, but not WTT so I thought I'd start one! A few people upload pictures in journals but it would be nice to have them all in one place...
So please upload pictures of you, serious, funny, pretty or ugly (though I'm sure no one is ugly here!) It would also be good to have a best mugshot competition... I've had a few rough'uns taken in my time :blush:

So I'll start..

At a party the other week:
https://img28.imageshack.us/img28/1821/85835179.jpg
By thompsonic at 2009-10-05

At a JLS concert (I'm on the left) with my friend and the guy off Heart radio!
https://img28.imageshack.us/img28/4997/39580276.jpg
By thompsonic at 2009-10-05

With a stuffed leopardy thing at Oxford Uni's natural science museum:
https://img8.imageshack.us/img8/3285/48540800.jpg
By thompsonic at 2009-10-05

Please don't be afraid to post pictures- we all want to see your beautiful faces :) 

Elly x


----------



## Morgan1983

https://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt334/Gemma2009x/n666998003_1358313_2798.jpg

This is about a yr old now lol. Will get some more recent ones tomorrow.


----------



## booflebump

I'm shy.....plus those who are on my FB know there are pictures of me that should remain hidden! xx


----------



## thompsonic

I love your haircut there :) I am far too unadventurous to do anything remotely unboring with my hair!


----------



## thompsonic

Booflebump- It took about an hour of very careful selection of FB pictures to choose those three- if you were to see my tagged photos you could possibly wet yourself laughing. There are some things no person should see... and no person will! It'll only be highly posed and edited pictures on here ;)


----------



## Morgan1983

thompsonic said:


> I love your haircut there :) I am far too unadventurous to do anything remotely unboring with my hair!

Thank you hun. It is now even shorter :) It was down to my bum before and took my ages to pluck up the courage. Best thing I ever did though :)
You should go for it. Changes can be great. 
My hair is now short at the back, and slants down to the front iykwim Is also layered. i will show you tomorrow lol. 
You have lovely hair tho :)


----------



## pinklizzy

[IMG]https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff73/pinklizzy_photo/liz.jpg[/IMG]
Me in Australia a few years ago. :blush:


----------



## pinklizzy

OMG! why is it so big! I set it to tiny on photobucket!


----------



## Morgan1983

Lovely pics ladies. How was our time in Australia :) I would love to go there.


----------



## lozzy21

You can see what i look like on my avitar


Thats from a night out
 



Attached Files:







07032009269.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 15


----------



## sing&lt;3

Not sure how big it'll show up but here goes: (this also took much selection!)
https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s121/anziriksit/th_Mecurly-1.jpg

This was a few weeks ago :) 

(hopefully it should work now!)


----------



## thompsonic

sing<3- yours hasn't shown up :(


----------



## Peach

Here is me and My DF


----------



## pinklizzy

Morgan1983 said:


> Lovely pics ladies. How was our time in Australia :) I would love to go there.

It was amazing! My sister was travelling out there and my mum and I went out to meet up with her, we were there for about a month :happydance:


----------



## thompsonic

Everyones pictures are lovely :)


----------



## Morgan1983

pinklizzy said:


> Morgan1983 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics ladies. How was our time in Australia :) I would love to go there.
> 
> It was amazing! My sister was travelling out there and my mum and I went out to meet up with her, we were there for about a month :happydance:Click to expand...



Oh how lovely. I will get out there one day lol.


----------



## DiddyDons

Hey everyone. Nice to "meet" you all :D

Im Donna, I am 21...22 in 10 days "eek" :haha: And as you can tell by my sig I already have a daughter but she plays in heaven with her grandad :cry: I miss her so much. 

Anyways, I love sharing pics and I couldnt decide which ones not put on so heres an over load...sorry :blush:

Lots of love :hugs2:

This one was taken 18months ago while on holiday.....



https://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq53/donnapickering/SL270769-1.jpg


This one was taken nearly a year ago on New Years Eve....


https://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq53/donnapickering/DSC00044.jpg


And the rest are fairly recent :D


Me at Sophie's Tree :cloud9:


https://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq53/donnapickering/DSC01724.jpg



https://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq53/donnapickering/meandamie2.jpg



https://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq53/donnapickering/DSC00593.jpg



https://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq53/donnapickering/DSC004902.jpg



https://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq53/donnapickering/DSC01556-1.jpg



https://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq53/donnapickering/DSC01587.jpg



https://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq53/donnapickering/DSC00467.jpg



xXxXxXxXxXxXx


----------



## futuremommy91

You ladies are all so gorgeous! I would post a pic, but.. um, I don't know how. Haha! It's pretty pathetic, and if I ever learn I will def post one up. :dohh:


----------



## Kimboowee

Here's meee

One was taken at the Dubai Museum in Dubai and the other in Lanzerote
 



Attached Files:







n899655466_247062_7359.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 7









n899655466_325495_7936.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## fuffyburra

Kimboowee I have that lolly tshirt! :D Love it lol. Mine are all in my journal, not on my laptop anymore so can't get to them, but feel free to go have a look lol xx


----------



## LadyofRohan

Booo! I can't post pictures from my work computer, I'll have to wait until I get home to do it! So I promise some pictures this afternoon!

Everyone looks lovely. And I'm jealous of people's trips to Australia and Dubai!


----------



## mommyB

Hey everyone, I need to post a link to my facebook, because I don't know how to add a picture the other way. 

Me being silly on my wedding day.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5748059&l=448e45ae3a&id=506300264

In Jamaica
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5811493&l=9e716893d6&id=506300264

Me and my best-friend
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5767849&l=ae14c266b5&id=506300264

Me and my Husband
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1344823&l=4c85ec5b5c&id=506300264

One more, me when I gave myself this great hairdo, with extentions..hehe
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6664207&l=d52c6f543b&id=506300264

Great pictures everyone.


----------



## Morgan1983

Lovely photos everyone :)


----------



## lozzy21

Me in my new glasses
 



Attached Files:







Picture 14.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sing&lt;3

lozzy21 said:


> Me in my new glasses

Nice glasses! :thumbup:


----------



## JennieyL

Hello!
I am Jenniey! 24.. and i have beautiful twins a son and daughter that are playing with the angels!:cry:
And I have a step son who is 12.. and a beautiful daughter Callie who is just about 3 months old!!! :).. here are some pictures 


Me out dancing! :)

My OH

My step son

Callie my beautiful little girl :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Little G

This is me with DF At my cousins wedding. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00533.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Loobs

Have attached my pic but not sure if it will work, have never posted a pic before.

This was in January 09 and I don't have my long hair anymore. I miss it! :cry: I got it all chopped off but I am growing it again. It is shoulder length now! Wahooo!!!
 



Attached Files:







fixxed.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## PnutProtector

this is me visiting The Tower of London last Christmas 
https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v645/232/101/512195591/n512195591_1353214_7005.jpg

and this is FH and I at the aquarium about a month ago
https://hphotos-snc1.fbcdn.net/hs136.snc1/5816_121573305591_512195591_2530099_3201902_n.jpg


----------



## sing&lt;3

Great pictures everyone! :flower:


----------



## bunnyg82

Ummm, It's bad enough looking in the mirror every day, so I am afraid I am not going to post a pic as it would just scare you all :) x


----------



## lozzy21

You look better than i do!


----------



## morri

I also like the idea of having a WTT own pics of you :) 

this is a year ago in brussels 
this ones a bit blurry but I get another one here too

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v288/86/8/672682335/n672682335_651244_5631.jpg

it was 50s party becasue my brother and his girlfirend had their 25 th birthday not far from each other, lol i plundered my OH's wardrobe as he was away xD 

https://img39.imageshack.us/img39/6468/smilel.png

https://img524.imageshack.us/img524/2/loookinginsanelystupid.png

https://img301.imageshack.us/img301/2901/backtalent.png

for the hair view xD


----------



## nadupoi

Blurry pic of OH and I at graduation in May

He and I this past summer

Just me! Recently had my nose pierced.

Used to have very short hair. I kind of miss it.


----------



## PnutProtector

bunnyg82 said:


> Ummm, It's bad enough looking in the mirror every day, so I am afraid I am not going to post a pic as it would just scare you all :) x

you are beautiful bunny


----------



## LadyofRohan

Back at home, so now I can post pictures:

https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo113/eowynelf83/IMG_4058.jpg

https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo113/eowynelf83/IMG_4072.jpg

https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo113/eowynelf83/April2009229.jpg

One of our wedding photos:
https://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo113/eowynelf83/11_017.jpg


----------



## mandaa1220

Me on Graduation Day a year and a half ago
 



Attached Files:







n1364430195_30281175_3988.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mandaa1220

oh and had to add me kissing a dolphin! these pics are from mexico in january!!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







101_1371.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 2









mexico.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## RaeEW89

Me this summer!


----------



## rachelrhin0

Hi! I'm Rachel, I'm 27 (28 next month) and married to my husband Ryan. I just picked a few.

This one was made 2.5 yrs ago at Virginia Beach, VA.
https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v184/102/8/1105714819/n1105714819_30015743_3830.jpg

This was about a month ago
https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs220.snc1/8725_1229884783007_1105714819_30750913_6737907_n.jpg

This was about a month ago as well. It was my DH birthday. We were headed out for the night.
https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs240.snc1/8725_1218072727713_1105714819_30713108_4656730_n.jpg

This was about 2 months ago.
https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs133.snc1/5693_1209617836346_1105714819_30682569_5908065_n.jpg

This was vacation in May
https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs176.snc1/6613_1185876922838_1105714819_30601745_5935581_n.jpg

Just goofing off at my birthday party about a year ago.
https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1934/102/8/1105714819/n1105714819_30262927_7029.jpg


----------



## Tudor Rose

Ladies you all look gorgeous, this is me about 9 months ago
 



Attached Files:







me and vic.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 134


----------



## Sooz

Nice to see everyones faces, these threads are always my favourite on all the forums I use. Here is a couple of recent ones of me from around our wedding this summer. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







entic_161.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 15









5892_1197254298160_1432575835_585683_6095936_n.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 17









make-up.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 7









Photo-0063_e1_e1.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommyB

Sooz said:


> Nice to see everyones faces, these threads are always my favourite on all the forums I use. Here is a couple of recent ones of me from around our wedding this summer. :cloud9:

Beautiful wedding dress!


----------



## plutosblue

https://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab124/plutos_blue/purpleprincess.jpg I think thats right!


----------



## plutosblue

Opps sorry thats massive!!!! I tried to get it small as I could!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

It's so nice to be able to put faces to names!! I love these threads!
<--That's me and OH, btw.


----------



## jillypoop

That me on my 20th birthday, hope that thats worked right!

Everyone on here is stunning though, feel really intimidated! Damn there are going to be some cute babies!!!


xxx
 



Attached Files:







birthday pic (2).jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## runnergrl

mine is under my screen name. Thats me and DH at our weddingin July, I have more, but at home as I am at school..


----------



## fuffyburra

jillypoop said:


> That me on my 20th birthday, hope that thats worked right!
> 
> Everyone on here is stunning though, feel really intimidated! Damn there are going to be some cute babies!!!
> 
> 
> xxx

There sure are!! Everyone's so pretty, all your lovely little babies are going to make me so broody!  xx


----------



## thompsonic

bump :)


----------



## Lou

Oooh Great Thread!!

well here are a few of me from the past year or so... 

Me in Florida:
https://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/laura_chadwick88/DSC00435.jpg


Ooookayyyy so I don't know why ones bigger then the other three...

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







ball.JPG
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 7









outtt.JPG
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 3









out.JPG
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsGaSp

https://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/23/l_2eb31a77d55744e39571ee0f8f73ff6f.jpg
me and my oh before prom in may

https://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/21/l_a51e15611d524d5399cc18145199a1d5.jpg

During prom

https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1624/213/109/532468989/n532468989_1150998_1459.jpg

Christmas last year we got like 2 feet of snow at least it was fun


----------



## fuffyburra

Awwww MrsGaSp that last one is cuuuuute!! lol xx


----------



## MrsGaSp

awe thank you that one is my favorite it was fun being snowed in as it is about 2 miles to the nearest town lol.


----------



## fuffyburra

OH and I went snowboarding in January and took loads of photos while we were there, we so rarely get snow where we live so it was very romantic :) You're so lucky to get snow at Christmas xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

fuffyburra said:


> Awwww MrsGaSp that last one is cuuuuute!! lol xx

ditto!:thumbup:


----------



## nadupoi

Everyone is so gorgeous. I agree with whoever else said it.. there are definitely going to be some cute babies!!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Me and hubby on our wedding day :flower:

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/Piccies/Us.jpg​


----------



## sleepinbeauty

That's so pretty!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

sleepinbeauty said:


> That's so pretty!!

:blush: thank you - I do really love black and white piccies


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

These are pictures of me..Mind the ugliness :)..Ps everyone looks lovely :)

https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg296/burberry_lover18/Uncle%20Andies%20Wedding/P8080011.jpg
Me & OH at my uncles wedding, i was bridesmaid =]

https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg296/burberry_lover18/massage.jpg
Got a bit bored in Ann summers with a few mates :laugh2:

https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg296/burberry_lover18/19-07-08_2221.jpg
A pretty recent one of me, was going out for a drink with friends :D


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I like your glasses muchley - I couldnt pull off that sort of thing :flower:


----------



## jillypoop

Was just thinking the same thing, your glasses are really nice. You're stunning though! Has your OH seen that ann summers outfit???? I wish I had the guts to get something like that!

xxx


----------



## angel1990

this was me and craig first time going out lol
https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc125/xxloopylucy1990xx/meandcraig.jpg

me and craig new year lol
https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc125/xxloopylucy1990xx/mencraignewyear2009.jpg

me and amy waiting for train lol
https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc125/xxloopylucy1990xx/menamy.jpg

will post some more when i get my hair done again and sum older ones.

there quite a few of me on facebook lol


----------



## Strawberries

This is me:






I hope they're not too big!


----------



## thompsonic

Everyone is so pretty it is actually unfair... ;)


----------



## Strawberries

Oh shut up you!:haha: you're absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Thanks you guys, nah he hasn't seen those pictures i daren't show him really :blush:

Need to take new pictures, since my phones gone bang theres no chance of that..sucks :growlmad:

Everyones so pretty :) x


----------



## thompsonic

I just found some really pretty- not- pictures of me I had to share because I look like such an idiot in them it makes me laugh...

On Holiday this year... ignore my little sister in the foreground... :L
[IMG]https://img34.imageshack.us/img34/9471/52833588.png[/IMG]

In an English class..
[IMG]https://img62.imageshack.us/img62/4698/31742504.png[/IMG]

Y'know looking at these, I *really* don't see what my OH sees in me... :L


----------



## Strawberries

:rofl: at the cheetah specs one. Where on earth did you get those?!


----------



## thompsonic

They aren't mine but I think they were from Primark...


----------



## xhollie92x

This is me... lol

I'm on the left
https://i33.tinypic.com/qx9qbo.jpg

https://i34.tinypic.com/2100jli.jpg


----------



## fairygirl

I'm feeling brave...

Think the photo is a year old. But haven't changed.
 



Attached Files:







14062008184.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 3


----------

